# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  SE BUSCA ING AGRONOMO LAMBAYEQUE

## odam

Srs, por favor me podrían recomendar un ingeniero agronomo por lambayeque, posea unas hectáreas y quisiera explotarlos pero no se nada de cultivo que sembrar recién ingresare a este mundo, espero me puedan ayudar, gracias.Temas similares: Se busca Ing. Agronomo con conocimiento del manejo de quinua Artículo: Lambayeque busca conquistar mercado de la India con menestras con valor agregado Se busca Ing. agrónomo especializado en páprika C.v. David bances callao - agronomo unprg - lambayeque Agronomo

----------


## Ararat

LA COSTA DE LAMBAYEQUE ES IDEAL PARA EL CULTIVO DEL TRIGO EN MESES INVERNALES Y LA SOYA LUEGO DE LA COSECHA DEL TRIGO.
RENDIMIENTO DE TRIGO 3 TM/HA.

----------


## Ararat

EN CUANTO AL GANADO CRIANZA DE OVINO: ASSAF; Y CAPRINO: MURCIANA-GRANADINA.
LAMBAYEQUE TIENE EL CLIMA CASI SEMEJANTE AL CHACO AUSTRAL GRAN PRODUCTOR DE SOYA Y TRIGO.

----------


## odam

Pero que rentabilidad se puede tener por soya y/o trigo por hectárea, saludos

----------


## kscastaneda

David mejor siembra escabeche o tomate aunque sea 1/2 ha de cada uno; el costo de producción por los dos te sale S/. 15mil y la rentabilidad es si coges precio del 80% a más. 
Cuando estes por Lambayeque me envias un what´s app.

----------


## odam

Estimado Carlos 
El día de hoy escuche que el niño podría venir con langostas, es recomendable hacerlo después por lo que se pueda venir como podría afectar esto, gracias. 
Saludos

----------

